# Best shop in San Diego



## rydbyk

would be??


----------



## Kristatos

Depends on what you're looking for in a shop.


----------



## jnbrown

There are not any I would call best. Some are good for certain things.
Not a single shop that does everything well.
Wish we had something like Art's Cyclery in SLO.


----------



## rydbyk

jnbrown said:


> There are not any I would call best. Some are good for certain things.
> Not a single shop that does everything well.
> Wish we had something like Art's Cyclery in SLO.


Yes. Or something like a Rock n' Road down here... I would really like to associate with a shop here. I really liked B&L until they got purchased by a guy that seems to have an innate ability to piss me and many associates I know off 

What is unfortunate is that the employees there are pretty darn cool imo..

I am kinda liking Moment off of Rosecrans, but I need more a mtn bike feel than a tri feel...

Cal Coast off of Adams seems decent too..


----------



## the sarge

I know everyone hates performance for some reason but the performance in Kearney Mesa has treated me awesome, and I've spent alot of money there because of it. They went through about 10 special ordered saddles with me.They fixed a bottom bracket warranty issue for me on the spot since i had a charity ride the day after it crapped out by stripping parts off a bike they had of the floor, and just generally have helped me every time i went in there. Also while buying my roadbike from them they spent probably about 4 hours with me having me ride different ones, and never giving their opinion of why one was better then the other. They let me make my own decisions and sold me exactly what i wanted in the end with no salesmen bullshit. If you've never been there try them out the fuji bikes they carry are pretty damn nice in my opinion. I have heard good things about the B&L in Solana beach. Hi Tech and Nytro are evil. Those are 2 shops I'll go in to look for something and try it out and then buy somewhere else special ordered just because of the attitude of people in there.


----------



## andulong

Nothing but great service at Hi Tech in Kearny Mesa.


----------



## the sarge

wish I could agree with you. when I was looking for my 1st roadbike and didn't know to much I was treated like an idiot there and walked out on them. I doubt I'll ever go back there


----------



## allison

I use Rock N' Road obviously, but if I didn't and strictly San Diego - visit Gordon at Velo Hanger!


----------



## Special Eyes

I was very impressed with the inventory at BikeBling in Escondido, but I've never had any service done there.


----------



## jnbrown

Special Eyes said:


> I was very impressed with the inventory at BikeBling in Escondido, but I've never had any service done there.


Bike Bling has one of the biggest inventories in town. Their prices are pretty much straight retail so no bargains for sure. If I need something bad and can't wait for mail order its good for that. They also have a pretty big selection of clothing. When i have been there the service dept seemed pretty busy. I bought my Tarmac SL3 at B&L in Solana Beach and have been pretty satisfied with the purchase and follow on service. They have a pretty narrow selection of products. I think they only carry Specialized and Look bicycles.


----------



## Kristatos

rydbyk said:


> I am kinda liking Moment off of Rosecrans, but I need more a mtn bike feel than a tri feel...
> 
> Cal Coast off of Adams seems decent too..


If you're looking for someone who can set you up with an all-mtn, DH or FR bike then Joe at Big Ring is a good bet. Cal Coast is great if you want a Giant or Ibis.


----------



## cropduster

The guys at UC Cyclery are pretty friendly and helpful. Their prices are ok,not great, but that's to be expected with any brick and mortar place. I alternate between them and Hi-Tech. I avoid B & L at all costs.


----------



## Monk

I like a small shop feel focusing on high end, knowledge and excellent mechanics: Pista Palace is very small, but offers all of the above. Hi Tech bikes has good gear and mechanics, but pricey. Joe at Big ring Cycles is great. Cal Coast bikes has good staff and a good feel.

If you can get past the venue, an INCREDIBLE guy and mechanic named Larry at the Sport Chalet in Mission Valley is the man! The shop has nothing to offer (except tubes maybe), but for a great mechanic look no further.


----------



## the sarge

Does anyone in SD carry Willer bikes that you guys know of? I'm out on deployment right now but I'm looking at getting a new bike when I get back and that is one of the brands that I really like the look of


----------



## LookDave

the sarge said:


> Does anyone in SD carry Willer bikes that you guys know of? I'm out on deployment right now but I'm looking at getting a new bike when I get back and that is one of the brands that I really like the look of


Pretty sure Ride Cyclery on the 101 in Encinitas carries Wilier. Have never done business with them, so can't say anything about the shop.

Thanks for your service, Sarge - stay safe!


----------



## rydbyk

Kristatos said:


> If you're looking for someone who can set you up with an all-mtn, DH or FR bike then Joe at Big Ring is a good bet. Cal Coast is great if you want a Giant or Ibis.


Yep, Joe is a good guy. He is the one who turned me on to Lynskshizzy a few years back..


----------



## rydbyk

the sarge said:


> Does anyone in SD carry Willer bikes that you guys know of? I'm out on deployment right now but I'm looking at getting a new bike when I get back and that is one of the brands that I really like the look of


Hmm...I thought I saw some at Moment in Pt. Loma. Give 'em a call and ask. If they don't carry them, they can point you in the right direction..


----------



## Kristatos

Moment seems more tri oriented than road or mtn to me (I don't remember seeing Wilier there but they did have some Ridley road and TT/tri bikes last year as well as Felt). From my experience San Diego is dominated by Specialized, Trek and Giant to the point that it's almost impossible to find a decent selection of anything else when it comes to high end road bikes.


----------



## the sarge

and that is one reason i really don't want any of the 3. I don't know alot about ridley but the ones on competitive cyclist are kinda nice. I also am interested in orbea. I like my fuji i have now but really want an all carbon frame. I kinda wish i would have just done it from go but i had no idea i would ride as much as I do now. I have never been to moment but will look into them when i return in the summer.


----------



## jnbrown

LookDave said:


> Pretty sure Ride Cyclery on the 101 in Encinitas carries Wilier. Have never done business with them, so can't say anything about the shop.
> 
> Thanks for your service, Sarge - stay safe!


I saw some Willier at Ride also.


----------



## MAS-SD

rydbyk said:


> Yes. Or something like a Rock n' Road down here... I would really like to associate with a shop here. I really liked B&L until they got purchased by a guy that seems to have an innate ability to piss me and many associates I know off
> 
> What is unfortunate is that the employees there are pretty darn cool imo..
> 
> I am kinda liking Moment off of Rosecrans, but I need more a mtn bike feel than a tri feel...
> 
> Cal Coast off of Adams seems decent too..


B&L in Solana used to be great, but I agree it got weird when the ownership changed. They had great mechanics too...John and Gordon, but they have moved down the street next to the CVS on 101 to Revolution Bikes. Revolution just moved down from Leucadia to a bigger spot. Great mechanics and service.


----------



## cropduster

California bikes in La Jolla may have willier, they definitely have more boutique type bikes. Can't vouch for their service though since I've only walked around to browse the store.


----------



## Monk

the sarge said:


> Does anyone in SD carry Willer bikes that you guys know of? I'm out on deployment right now but I'm looking at getting a new bike when I get back and that is one of the brands that I really like the look of


Ride cycles sells Willier, California bikes doesn't. Ride has an ok staff, but has limited inventory and is overpriced.


----------



## Kuma601

Sad about B&L, I used to like that shop some years back. I remember mostly Specialized on the last trip in. Bought the Kuota from Nytro and again, the shop has a different feel now. <sigh> Will check out Moment in Pt. Loma. Thanks. How was parking, I drove by once and thought parking was a bit tough. ?


----------



## turbodogs02

the sarge said:


> wish I could agree with you. when I was looking for my 1st roadbike and didn't know to much I was treated like an idiot there and walked out on them. I doubt I'll ever go back there


When was the last time you were in there? They have some new owners (?...I think), and they have some pretty cool people working in there. I've always been treated well there regardless, even more so now it seems.

Also UC Cyclery is another cool shop. Great help from the staff and the wrenches..:thumbsup:

There's an older dude up there that even did some free tinkering for me. I actually just approached him with a question thinking to broaden my knowledge and then attempt some tinkering on my own later on, but he then came outside to my bike, and showed me what it was, showed me what he was doing, and had a great conversation with him. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveT

I like Adams Avenue bikes, small shop feel. friendly folks, don't seem snooty at all.


----------



## Kristatos

Kuma601 said:


> Sad about B&L, I used to like that shop some years back. I remember mostly Specialized on the last trip in. Bought the Kuota from Nytro and again, the shop has a different feel now. <sigh> Will check out Moment in Pt. Loma. Thanks. How was parking, I drove by once and thought parking was a bit tough. ?


I think you maybe found a different place? Every time I've been down to Liberty Station it's been dead. Moment has a big lot out back and I don't think I've seen it full.


----------



## Kristatos

DaveT said:


> I like Adams Avenue bikes, small shop feel. friendly folks, don't seem snooty at all.


I love Adams Ave but I don't think it's what the Sarge is looking for at all. Nothing against Adams Ave...maybe if Sarge were looking at Dolan, which is the only reason I'd send someone there for a higher end road bike. I wouldn't hesitate to send someone there for a cruiser, fixie, track bike, or anything Specialized.


----------



## rydbyk

Kristatos said:


> I think you maybe found a different place? Every time I've been down to Liberty Station it's been dead. Moment has a big lot out back and I don't think I've seen it full.


Moment used to be in a tiny tiny little spot off of Rosecrans. Now they are at Liberty Station (still off of Rosecrans btw) and the parking lot is HUGE.


----------



## JaeP

andulong said:


> Nothing but great service at Hi Tech in Kearny Mesa.


I went there once looking for a San Marco Regal saddle (my favorite) and the salesman said "Why? They're heavy". I never went back.


----------



## coop

I've had some of my better experiences at the Trek Superstore in both Kearny Mesa and San Marcos. A lot of people like Black Mountain bike shop, but I don't really care for it. Nytro is more tri oriented, but you can get some good deals there, and depending on who you're dealing with you can can get good customer service. Hi Tech has some bikes that most shops don't seem to carry, but like others have mentioned, they seem full of themselves and don't seem too helpful to the newer riders.


----------



## keeeeez

I've been to Nytro, B&L, Hi-Tech, Black-Mountain Bikes, Bike Bling.... Out of all the shops I've been to I'd say my favorite is Carbon Connection in Carlsbad. Yes, I did purchase one of my bikes from them but this is because they made me feel the most comfortable.


----------



## bigbill

For the sarge, lots of great shops in San Diego, each has it's good points. Adams Ave is friendly with a nice fitting area, they can order more than Specialized. UC in LaJolla has just about everything and it's in stock. I like Rose Canyon Cycles over on Santa Fe. I've known the owner for around 15 years. He's an ex-Marine who is a little quirky in his ways but he is a Gita dealer and can get you just about anything you want. Walking into his tiny shop is like walking into a Ferrari dealer. He'll want to sell you a Pinarello or other Italian carbon bike and you'll get a good deal. He also has bikes on consignment and based on the customers that purchase through him, you can find some killer deals on 1-2 year old bikes that originally sold for 5-7K.


----------



## bikerneil

*My Favorite*

I found a new shop that I love - Ranch Cycles. Very patient owners. Awesome bikes. Beautiful store.

Favorite shop for service is North of the Border - Mike is the best. Trustworthy, knowledgeable, down-to-earth, fast, can fix anything.

Then there are a couple of others I ride by on 101 everyday (that I don't much care for as detailed by others above.......).

bikerneil


----------



## alien4fish

Black mountain bikes seem to be good over in Mira Mase


----------



## fredbiker

Ride Cyclery in Encinitas carries them. Brent the owner is a stand up guy and very helpful. He rides Willer himself.

I got my BH from them and Brent & Co. was extremely helpful in setting me up with my ride and they worked very hard to win my business when some of the other shops in town left something to be desired.



the sarge said:


> Does anyone in SD carry Willer bikes that you guys know of? I'm out on deployment right now but I'm looking at getting a new bike when I get back and that is one of the brands that I really like the look of


----------



## thejdj

El Camino Bike Shop in Encinitas has been good to me. My '08 Madone came from them. They even let me borrow a rear wheel while my hub was being replaced under warranty.


----------



## thejdj

UC Cyclery is a cool shop and very close to me. I liked it back when they also carried Trek, but having a well-stocked Specialized store just down the street is very nice.


----------



## svend

bikerneil said:


> I found a new shop that I love - Ranch Cycles. Very patient owners. Awesome bikes. Beautiful store.
> 
> Favorite shop for service is North of the Border - Mike is the best. Trustworthy, knowledgeable, down-to-earth, fast, can fix anything.
> 
> 
> bikerneil



Mike at North of the Border is great, he worked on all my bikes for years until I moved. Everyone has a different take, Adams and CalCoast both good, just depends on what you're after. Never had a bad experience at HiTech, knowledgeable and helpful every time I had to go there for something. Todd @ Zumwalts is good as well.


----------



## chipgrafx

Anyone have experience with or opinions about Seki's Cycles (sekiscycles.com) in Santee?


----------



## the sarge

bigbill said:


> For the sarge, lots of great shops in San Diego, each has it's good points. Adams Ave is friendly with a nice fitting area, they can order more than Specialized. UC in LaJolla has just about everything and it's in stock. I like Rose Canyon Cycles over on Santa Fe. I've known the owner for around 15 years. He's an ex-Marine who is a little quirky in his ways but he is a Gita dealer and can get you just about anything you want. Walking into his tiny shop is like walking into a Ferrari dealer. He'll want to sell you a Pinarello or other Italian carbon bike and you'll get a good deal. He also has bikes on consignment and based on the customers that purchase through him, you can find some killer deals on 1-2 year old bikes that originally sold for 5-7K.


Thanks Bill I may go meet that Marine over at rose canyon when i get back. My bike fund is slowly rising even with the wife spending all my money while I'm gone lol. Oh and the only Ex-Marine is one that got kicked out. Anyone else is still a Marine just not as lean and mean!


----------



## MonstaMatt

the sarge said:


> I know everyone hates performance for some reason but the performance in Kearney Mesa has treated me awesome, and I've spent alot of money there because of it. They went through about 10 special ordered saddles with me.They fixed a bottom bracket warranty issue for me on the spot since i had a charity ride the day after it crapped out by stripping parts off a bike they had of the floor, and just generally have helped me every time i went in there. Also while buying my roadbike from them they spent probably about 4 hours with me having me ride different ones, and never giving their opinion of why one was better then the other. They let me make my own decisions and sold me exactly what i wanted in the end with no salesmen bullshit. If you've never been there try them out the fuji bikes they carry are pretty damn nice in my opinion. I have heard good things about the B&L in Solana beach. Hi Tech and Nytro are evil. Those are 2 shops I'll go in to look for something and try it out and then buy somewhere else special ordered just because of the attitude of people in there.


Kearny Mesa Peforemance Bike is awesome, the younger workers are very knowledged and they all ride both road and MTB bikes. highly recommend them, they dont work on commission but they do care about what they sell to you and also fit the big perfectly to you, just ask them!


----------



## z85guy

Kuma601 said:


> Sad about B&L, I used to like that shop some years back. I remember mostly Specialized on the last trip in. Bought the Kuota from Nytro and again, the shop has a different feel now. <sigh> Will check out Moment in Pt. Loma. Thanks. How was parking, I drove by once and thought parking was a bit tough. ?


Dont know when you went to Moment but they moved to Liberty Station in Pt Loma. Plenty of parking (Unless the brewery opened next to them in the last two weeks). They are closed on Tuesdays with out an appointment - something to keep in mind. Great selection of Felts, Cannondales, Parlee's, Some Guru framesets on sale, Ridley and Giant.

As for Hi Tech, I have had some very good experiences with them. I needed a replacement GP4000s really bad and they had sold out, - they took one off a display bike for me. Paul the mechanic is a pretty nice guy and has fixed and trued a wheel (busted that morning) while I waited because I didnt have a back-up wheelset and had a big ride the next day. They carry Scott, Jamis, Masi, QR, Fuji, BMC, Some Orbea's and Serrota's.


----------



## hodad200

Like someone else mentioned, Ron at Rose Canyon will take forever, but he knows his stuff. Best wheel guy in town. He caters to the high end pin/campy/custom it crowd but really he'll work on anything. His rates are reasonable and he's a standup guy. Just be prepared to spend a little time with him. 

I did have a positive experience with Pista Palace in South Park this week. Quick work, fair prices, and man, the hardware in that shop was impressive.


----------



## Kristatos

hodad200 said:


> I did have a positive experience with Pista Palace in South Park this week. Quick work, fair prices, and man, the hardware in that shop was impressive.


Pista Palace does indeed have some nice bits. The sister shop Mucho Mtn bikes could use more last time I walked in. Pista can be really good, but often the owner Justin is gone and the only person there is some guy who couldn't change an inner tube if his life depended on it. I hope they make it and can staff up. Maybe they could even combine the two shops? The guy I see at Mucho I know can wrench - if that place even still exists.


----------



## Orlando-333

if you want a custom build go to Pista Palace 

but if you want a total boutique experience, go to two hubs in Foothill Ranch in South OC; make an appointment, spend a whole day there for Mani and Chary to talk over what your needs are and they will get you a frame, the wheels, the grupo etc. They have built 3 bikes for me.


----------



## John Cyr

My two favorites are probably Big Ring in La Mesa (I am biased cuz its just down the street but Joe is a good dude) and Adams Ave (any shop that will give you a beer while they let you scrounge through boxes of old parts is cool as hell!) The guys at the Performance in La Mesa all have good attitudes as well (hard to keep a sense of humor when you deal with the lowest common denominator every day) Ye Olde Bike Shop isnt what it used to be by far but she has a couple good classics in there on consignment and will deal pretty squarely.


----------



## atpjunkie

*Ernesto*



MonstaMatt said:


> Kearny Mesa Peforemance Bike is awesome, the younger workers are very knowledged and they all ride both road and MTB bikes. highly recommend them, they dont work on commission but they do care about what they sell to you and also fit the big perfectly to you, just ask them!


@ Performance Kearny Mesa knows his stuff and rocks a SS like nobody


----------



## atpjunkie

*Ron @ Rose Canyon*



the sarge said:


> Thanks Bill I may go meet that Marine over at rose canyon when i get back. My bike fund is slowly rising even with the wife spending all my money while I'm gone lol. Oh and the only Ex-Marine is one that got kicked out. Anyone else is still a Marine just not as lean and mean!


great guy, great wheel builder. nice guy. His shop is a boutique. but he knows his stuff. I think he still sells Moots as well


----------



## atpjunkie

*Gordon*



allison said:


> I use Rock N' Road obviously, but if I didn't and strictly San Diego - visit Gordon at Velo Hanger!


also is a pit guy for some of the top local cxers. Gordon is a good guy, if I didn't live so far away I'd use him more

I'm not aligned with any one shop. I use Cal Coast, sometimes Adams Ave, Rose Canyon and Velo Cult before they moved


----------



## bspecmr2

cropduster said:


> The guys at UC Cyclery are pretty friendly and helpful. Their prices are ok,not great, but that's to be expected with any brick and mortar place. I alternate between them and Hi-Tech. I avoid B & L at all costs.


I would like to second (or third) the opinion on UC Cyclery.
I have taken my bike there on several occasions for service and have received nothing but great attention and courtesy from the staff. The service shop has been a top notch experience. I just went in to test a couple of bikes as I am considering the purchase of a new bike and they let me try out 3 different bikes so I can compare and build up my own opinion on what may fit my needs best. No pressure at all to purchase something I wouldn't want. While the prices seem a tad high I may be inclined to carry out the purchase through them anyway since I have been treated so well.

On a side note, UC Cyclery has a strong focus on the Specialized brand so cross brand comparison may not be possible for those looking to compare different brands of bikes at the same bike shop.


----------



## eskolius

What would you rate as the best shops to turn to when coming over for a week in SD, with a thought of renting or buying a second-hand fixie or ss? (hotel in Mission Beach, conference venue in downtown)


----------



## rrhank

North of the Border Bike Shop is pretty much the standard in mountain bike shops, but on my visit there this week I spotted some Lapierre Road bikes on their floor. I have never seen them in person. The bikes look quite clean and spec'd nicely. I guess they are trying to start becoming a road shop too!
Great shop. Good guys.


----------



## eskolius

Happened so, that Ray's Rental in Mission Bay (on Mission Blvd, near W Mission Bay Drive xing) had an old but very driveable Klein Quantum. The gear speeds were not optimal for Mount Soledad, and a bit pricey, $50/day, but saved my day


----------



## mmackinlay

Every shop has it's own niche, in my opinion - and every rider has their own connection with a shop. Here are mine;

Performance - I use this shop for bargains on food and no-name clothing. Their deals are pretty good if you are looking for something generic.

Bike Bling - Great inventory of name-brand clothing and gear. I agree that the service area is pretty busy - but the "new" shop is huge and if you plead your case, they can turn something around fairly quickly.

B&L - I used to like this shop in Solana Beach. It has gotten less customer-centric over the past year or so.

Moment - great triathlon store - but too far from North County for me to go there for something - unless I'm already in the neighborhood.

UC Cyclery - I've never bought anything there - but I've been treated really well the few times I've been in.

Glad to hear Revolution is now in Solana Beach - just getting back on the bike so I'm looking forward to stopping by!


----------



## banker415

The guys at UC Cyclery are great. While I'm not a big fan of Specialized, I try to order stuff through them. I love the service at Nytro--great turnaround if you have a blow out on the 101. B&L is super friendly too.

The only bad experience I have to report was with Hi Tech Bikes--after the ownership change. When Hank owned the shop, things were great.


----------



## ifouiripilay

North of the boarder-sorrento valley- mike is great built me solid mt bike wheels. And he does occasional mt bike races. He works on all bike. Great mechanic

Cal coast- I get Tid bits for my roadie here. Nice people 

It's a bike shop- by liberty station- built my new road wheels. Small but nice service. Does mt and road and he hosts weekly rides for both. The owner supports a lot of local groups, sdmba, SDSU cycling etc.


----------



## linx

Revolution bike shop in Solana and Bike Empire in Poway.


----------



## Z6_esb

Revolution Bike Shop in Solana Beach.

Nytro in Encinitas if you're into Tri


----------



## human powered

I had a fantastic experience purchasing a bike at Hi-Tech in Kearny Mesa. Among the six local bike shops I visited before making this purchase, the staff at Hi-Tech was the most generous with their knowledge and time.


----------



## docklobster

I'll add my 2 cents with North of the Border. Great shop, just picked up a La pierre sensium to build up!


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod

Never had a bad experience in Black Mtn, all the Performances and South Bay Bikes.


----------



## rydbyk

mmackinlay said:


> Every shop has it's own niche, in my opinion - and every rider has their own connection with a shop. Here are mine;
> 
> Performance - I use this shop for bargains on food and no-name clothing. Their deals are pretty good if you are looking for something generic.
> 
> Bike Bling - Great inventory of name-brand clothing and gear. I agree that the service area is pretty busy - but the "new" shop is huge and if you plead your case, they can turn something around fairly quickly.
> 
> B&L - I used to like this shop in Solana Beach. It has gotten less customer-centric over the past year or so.
> 
> Moment - great triathlon store - but too far from North County for me to go there for something - unless I'm already in the neighborhood.
> 
> UC Cyclery - I've never bought anything there - but I've been treated really well the few times I've been in.
> 
> Glad to hear Revolution is now in Solana Beach - just getting back on the bike so I'm looking forward to stopping by!


new owner is no bueno. ask around.


----------



## ragweed

I want to put in a plug for Revolution Bike Shop in Solana Beach. 

Broke my rear derailleur cable last Saturday right when I got to the railroad tracks on Lomas Sante Fe and PCH. Having done a few group rides out of Revolution late last year I knew they were located around the corner so rode on over right up to their mechanic's service counter and 20 minutes later I was riding down PCH and smiling! 

Overall just a great atmosphere in the shop.


----------



## ewiccami

Thanks for the plug, ifouiripilay! While I don't think we're necessarily the best bike shop in town (there are a lot of really good, really well equipped shops in SD), I promise, we'll certainly give you our best effort at ITSA.


----------



## Michael15

ragweed said:


> I want to put in a plug for Revolution Bike Shop in Solana Beach.
> 
> Broke my rear derailleur cable last Saturday right when I got to the railroad tracks on Lomas Sante Fe and PCH. Having done a few group rides out of Revolution late last year I knew they were located around the corner so rode on over right up to their mechanic's service counter and 20 minutes later I was riding down PCH and smiling!
> 
> Overall just a great atmosphere in the shop.


I couldn't agree more! I've never bought a bike there but I know a few that have and they were treated great w/very fair prices. Their service is excellent and friendly!

I'm not a fan of North of the Border...had a bad experience there but maybe they were having a bad day?


----------



## rydbyk

Michael15 said:


> I couldn't agree more! I've never bought a bike there but I know a few that have and they were treated great w/very fair prices. Their service is excellent and friendly!
> 
> I'm not a fan of North of the Border...had a bad experience there but maybe they were having a bad day?


Ride is good.

Revolution is good.

Give NOTB another shot...they have a pretty good rep.

Also, if anyone goes to UCC, ask for Miguel. He knows a bunch about roadie stuff.


----------



## hipo_p51

VERY disappointed with B & L on Camino del Rio. My recommendation is, stay away. I bought my S Works frame there and they did the build. After a couple return visits for fiting and adjustments, they gave me some BS line about a known defect on the right 7900 STI lever. Took it to another Specialized store (Pulse Endurance Sport), and they spotted the problem straight away.
Why would a LBS give you some BS like I encountered?? I think most people would get a second opinion for something labeled as a 'known defect', on a Shimano Dura Ace lever???


----------



## sdirep

Bike Bling=horrible customer service and not to mention I ordered parts through their website and its been over a month since Ive received anything. Email multiple times and I get the answer "in a few days". Oh and did I mention I live in San Diego fairly close to the store. They need to update their site as to what they have in stock and what they don't. Plain and simple.


----------



## rydbyk

sdirep said:


> Bike Bling=horrible customer service and not to mention I ordered parts through their website and its been over a month since Ive received anything. Email multiple times and I get the answer "in a few days". Oh and did I mention I live in San Diego fairly close to the store. They need to update their site as to what they have in stock and what they don't. Plain and simple.


I ordered a part that was listed in stock. I waited a long time for it. I never got it. I called them and they said to wait a couple of days. I waited more than that. I got no call. I had to initiate the call/contact again. They told me that the manufacturer sent them the wrong part...total lie. I know for a fact that this did not happen because I spoke with the manu. I just asked for a refund and took my money elsewhere.

I get way better customer service from ebay than Bike Bling.


----------



## jnbrown

The best thing about Bike Bling is that they have more stock than any other shop in San Diego. But as you experienced they don't always have what is on their web site in stock. I find it is a good place to try on clothing because they have a lot. I usually end up buying it online because their prices are pretty much standard retail.


----------

